# Special Membership Number



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just a quick heads up , we are only a few membership away from member number 1800 . Now for those lucky ones amog us this won't mean an awful lot and you can rest assured that i'll be putting a specail post up in 1400 memberships time :wink: So if anyone with the turbo engine wants to get a special membership number to go with their engine be quick about it . We are at 1792 at the moment so time it right and you could have a membership number to remember.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

i'll have to wait till 2000 :wink:


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Not to throw a turd in your punchbowl, but the special number has already been given out. Our 1.8s are 1781cc.

cheers


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I've already got a special membership number.

Know what's so special about it?

It's mine,all mine!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

god, is a while till 3200 then


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

stevecollier said:


> god, is a while till 3200 then


We will get there quicker than you think mate


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

TTQ2K2 said:


> Not to throw a turd in your punchbowl, but the special number has already been given out. Our 1.8s are 1781cc.
> 
> cheers


I was thinking that myself actually, hehe!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nem said:


> TTQ2K2 said:
> 
> 
> > Not to throw a turd in your punchbowl, but the special number has already been given out. Our 1.8s are 1781cc.
> ...


So who is 1781 then :?:


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Now Now who is consipiring... :lol:

Illegimate use of power there!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I Don't know, I come up with a great plan and you all go and spoil it . Brucey1985 btw :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

If you're nice to me Wally, I'll go for it... 

But if you're a sarky bugger i might too! :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> If you're nice to me Wally, I'll go for it...
> 
> But if you're a sarky bugger i might too! :lol:


Sorry you only get one number and i've got yours :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > If you're nice to me Wally, I'll go for it...
> ...


Touché


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Right folks it's that time, the next person to sign up gets the magic 1800 membership number


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> Right folks it's that time, the next person to sign up gets the magic 1800 membership number


I guess that would be me.

LMAO so this is where you all are with the banter..

Steve aka SantaPod: I am watching you, CCTV is a great thing, all the tuning shops are under watchful eye..tis a race to SC is it?

Salut chaps,

N

PS Who is my European Rep then? Anyone else in Swiss cheese and chocoland? Or shall I go to meets with ME Myself & I.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

wallstreet said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Right folks it's that time, the next person to sign up gets the magic 1800 membership number
> ...


I'm sure if you ask Redscouse nicely you could be our Swiss Rep


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Redscouse, pretty please, pretty pretty please 1800 times please.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

what a kick in the balls. You got the 1.8 number and you drive a 3.2....cant stop laughing... :lol: :lol:


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> what a kick in the balls. You got the 1.8 number and you drive a 3.2....cant stop laughing... :lol: :lol:


stealth son


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

wallstreet said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > what a kick in the balls. You got the 1.8 number and you drive a 3.2....cant stop laughing... :lol: :lol:
> ...


ive been looking at anumber plates for a while, ive got T24 UDE [ TT AUDE ] thinking of a change

V24 TTT or V24 TTS
what do you think?
Steve


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> > stevecollier said:
> ...


I like the V24 TTT

Can you not get V32 TTT

to be honest the best looking one is the V24 TTT

We dont have such pleasures for our cars, money saving for us!!! Simple GE for GENEVE and digits GE 667 272

I just got my GF 2 sets of new alloys for Winter and Summer for her VAG. It was a nightmare finding it and hefty price vs buying in the UK. Never again lol. Next year lingerie. Although I did get her something cosy too. Never easy buying for a gal.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Supply and demand on whats available, no V32 or R32 available.
Plates that ican go for considering my initials are SPC
TT54 STE
TT54 SPC
TT54 TTS
TT54 TTT
V24 STE
V24 SPC
V24 TTT
V6 is 80,000UK and a little expensive
What do you think now? apart from having options that you dont unless you register yout car in a TT region
steve


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

stevecollier said:


> Supply and demand on whats available, no V32 or R32 available.
> Plates that ican go for considering my initials are SPC
> TT54 STE
> TT54 SPC
> ...


TT54 TTT

*V24 TTT* my fav

Is there a TT24 TTT
or TT32 TTT


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

wallstreet said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > Supply and demand on whats available, no V32 or R32 available.
> ...


They are not available,sought after and already owned.
I like V24 TTT, V24 TTS and will think about it but i like all of them, choices choices choices
steve
the pod is calling


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Nice subtle Santa Pod calling markers lol...

Do u have anything spare for mine...how did you make it... I still have no idea how to do that or the avatar...  :?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

wallstreet said:


> Redscouse, pretty please, pretty pretty please 1800 times please.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

A Switzerland Rep, theres an idea.... although quite a big area for you to cover :lol: :lol:

Congrats on being member 1800 buddy 

Paul


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Redscouse said:



> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> > Redscouse, pretty please, pretty pretty please 1800 times please.
> ...


Tiniest country in the world, I think I am the only member, doubt if the old ladies/men want to join as I rarely see young owners especially of the V6 that I have still see one! LoL I cant believe I got the 1800, an easy membership number to remember... and if anyone asks I drive a 1.8 lol...that growls like a beast...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Right folks it's that time, the next person to sign up gets the magic 1800 membership number


Let me know when it gets to 01810 and I'll rejoin. That's if CamV6 approves... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers

rich


----------

